# DH running for Charity



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Blatent 'advert for hubby coming up 

My Dh is running the Loseley 10K in Guildford on 2nd November in support of Chase Childrens Hospice.

One of my postnatal groups baby is very very ill. At 3 months old Sophie was rushed to hospital with an unknown illness. She was eventually diagnosed with a rare form of Mitochondrial Disease that has made her muscles extremely weak. She cannot sit or support her head, she has a tracheostomy and is permanently connected to a ventilator to help her breathe. There is no cure and Sophies prognosis is very poor.

To say DH is shy about asking for donations in probably a huge understatement  so I'm canvasing on his behalf!

If you'd like to find out more visit http://www.justgiving.com/simoncooper2

Thanks for reading
Deb

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great cause hun ..good on your hubby  

Cat x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That sounds like a fantastic cause! Good Luck   

xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thank you to those that have donated - DH (and Sophies family) are dead chuffed


----------

